# Sony Picture Motion Browser



## ushigley

I recently got a Sony High Definition Video Camera with a HDD. I have taken some short high defination sample videos just to test it out, and I tried to upload it onto my laptop. None of my programs, including Adobe Premiere was able to recodnize it. So I installed the "Picture Motion Browser" so that I would be able to capture the video, and I was able to once it was installed. I noticed then, that the file that I had uploaded wasn't in any standard format, rather a ".m2ts". What? I used the "Convert To MPEG-2 and Save" option and exported that way. When I then went to check the properties of the mpg file, it showed that its reselution was standard definition. It turns out that the strange original file type was high definition, but exporting it lowered the qualtiy. Does anybody have any idea how to export it into a standard file and stil keep the high definition?


----------



## koala

Instead of converting the file, if you install the correct codec for HiDef and reboot, you should be able to edit the video without any loss in quality.

*DGMPGDec 1.5.0 RC2 (Dec'07)*
*http://www.free-codecs.com/download/DGMPGDec.htm*


> DGMPGDec is an MPEG2 Decoder and Frame Server, based on DVD2AVI and MPEG2Dec. It can be used to decode MPEG2 streams from DVD VOBs, captured transport streams, .MPG .MPEG2/.M2V files... Added support for M2TS (Blueray Disk MPEG2) files.


Also, check in the Premiere manual to see if there's an option to install a native HiDef file importer/codec. I know in Photoshop there's an option window during installation to select which files it can handle, so Premiere will problably have the same. If you installed Premiere before you got the camera, you might have skipped this option.


----------



## ushigley

I changed the settings in Adobe to 1080i format but still when I tried to but that strange file type into my project it just shows up black. I am still a bit confused, what does that codec do?


----------



## koala

All videos and audio files need a codec (enCOde/DECode) to play or edit. Installing the codec should allow the video editor to recognize and work with the HiDef files.

If it doesn't work, you can convert the files using *SUPER*.


----------



## oanhtran99

Hi all,
I'm new here. I bought DCR-SR45 last week. I just installed software Sony Picture Motion Browser ver 3.0. Could you please show me where to find the option that I could attach music into Video? 
Thanks so much for your help,
I'm really sorry to use this thread to ask my question because I couldn't find and don't know where could I start a new thread.
Oanh


----------



## jesslorenzo

Hi Everyone. I just bought a Sony SR-11 and I love it. (Except for the fact that it eats up my hard drive fast he he he) But my question is with the Motion Picture Browser. I notice it analyzes my video every time I upload one. What is this about? How does this help the browser? Thanks for your comments. In response to the question above about the CODEC and importing mpag2 vids to Premier.... If you have Encore CS, you also have the codecs. Simply copy the codecs on to your Premier CS codec folder and restart.


----------



## pilotc182

Hi all, newbie. Proud owner of a Sony HDR-SR12 - awesome machine but supplied software is VERY lacking. Picture Motion Browser isn't a bad package, albeit a but slow on my hunble Centrino laptop, but the big weakness is the 'Create Disc' facility. It is so basic its archane (no transitions, no background music, no effects etc etc.) But picture quality is v. good on a 40" 1080p screen.
I've tried using Roxio MyDVD 10 to be a little more creative but it downgrades the picture quality soooo much its like watching through a fog.
Anyone recommend a creative DVD software package that can handle the Hi-Def m2ts files and create DVDs without degredation ?


----------



## Mr_Cameraman

I too am a 182 pilot :^) I am also new to video editing. I just bought Sony Vegas Movie Studio Pro (around $100 street). I have not had a chance to use it very much but it should handle the files with the highest quality.


----------



## pilotc182

Thx Camerman. In the between times I located the Vegas software and dowloaded the trial. So impressed I bought it ! (£60 UK)
Was going to buy in the US on a recent vacation but @ $130 (BestBuy/Office Depot/Circuit City) didn't see any advantage.
All I need now is a Blu-Ray player !!


----------



## G0DLIKE

jesslorenzo said:


> Hi Everyone. I just bought a Sony SR-11 and I love it. (Except for the fact that it eats up my hard drive fast he he he) But my question is with the Motion Picture Browser. I notice it analyzes my video every time I upload one. What is this about? How does this help the browser?


I quote this one.
I got now 25 gigs of movie stuff on mi hd now and it is VERY VERY BORING when I open up the program.
And even if I close it after few seconds, the examination task will keep running all files.
Bad software. Pity because it's quite comfortable to use but this behaviour sucks a lot.
Anybody knows how to disable this stuff anyway?


----------



## Airportsmgr

This is directed primarily to Mr. Camerman and pilotc182 (and anyone else with Vegas)

I downloaded the trial version of 9 platinum. When I use it to edit AVCHD video from my Sony SR12 camera, it renders into a ".msts" file that is no longer recognized by Motion Picture Browser. When I burn the file to a DVD and try to play it, my Blu-Ray player also does not recognize the file. However, both recognize the original unedited AVCHD (.m2ts" files. The people at Sony Vegas say that it is Motion Picture Browser that is at fault, not Vegas.

Has anyone had a similar problem?

Thanks


----------



## pilotc182

Warning to anyone in UK buying Vegas in 'hard' version (disk & manual). Beware the customs man ! The software comes out of the USA and I've just had a £30 bill via FEDEX for import duties. It would have been cheaper to buy in US as part of my duty free allowance :-( 

Best buy the download version and stuff the government !


----------



## kgun

Here is a thread at WPW that may solve your problem:

Thread:

http://www.webproworld.com/breakroo...t-online-video-some-questions.html#post397214


Post #29, more precisley (wait until the browser is finished redirecting):

http://www.webproworld.com/breakroo...t-online-video-some-questions.html#post397440

Hope that helps.:wave:


----------

